# Timing chain replacement or???



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all, I'm newbie here. I have a 93 Altima w/2.4L and 117k. It runs pretty well, but at a warm idle I can hear a clicking sound coming from the engine. Anyways, I took the valve cover off and noticed excess play in the timing chain- about 1.5"-2.0" This could also be the cause of my fluctuating idle, I dunno...Do these need to be replaced or is there a tensioner that can be adjusted or replaced? I've read previous posts on the altima timing chains and have the impression that the timing chains dont need replacing??? What is involved in such a repair? THANKS!!!


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Are you sure it is the chain? I would check belts and water pump.


----------



## 89Maxima89 (Apr 5, 2005)

Agoudine said:


> Are you sure it is the chain? I would check belts and water pump.


Yes, the upper chain has excess slack in it. I'd like to tighten it up (sort of like tightening a chain on a chainsaw, but to a more complicated degree  ) Belts and hoses look good. Waterpump is fine, no leak from the weep hole or grinding/screeching sound either...Anyone else shed some light to my previous questions???


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

I just gotta ask...did you have the engine running with the valve cover off? I hope not - you'd get covered in oil! Heh heh....

But seriously, I have a 97, it makes the same noise. Anyone else I've talked to about it says to keep driving it. I have other mechanic friends and we've debated over whether the chain should be replaced - you're looking at a pretty pricey repair. It can be done at home if you have the right tools and knowledge, but it isn't something most people want to mess around with. Also, I can't say that I personally know anyone who's timing chain has broken. Mine has 147k on it and is still going strong. There may be other people on the board who disagree with me and I'd be interested in hearing other opinions.


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

big_aluminum_wing said:


> I just gotta ask...did you have the engine running with the valve cover off? I hope not - you'd get covered in oil! Heh heh....
> 
> But seriously, I have a 97, it makes the same noise. Anyone else I've talked to about it says to keep driving it. I have other mechanic friends and we've debated over whether the chain should be replaced - you're looking at a pretty pricey repair. It can be done at home if you have the right tools and knowledge, but it isn't something most people want to mess around with. Also, I can't say that I personally know anyone who's timing chain has broken. Mine has 147k on it and is still going strong. There may be other people on the board who disagree with me and I'd be interested in hearing other opinions.


No, but I did take off the oil filler cap off for 2 secs :thumbup: Yeah, it does look like a major job :balls: Do you know if the head has to come off while R&Ring the timing system? Or is there a timing cover that can be unbolted? I just hate to hear that chain slap around at idle


----------

